# 11yo QH mare



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice horse. A little racing QH in her lines. 

She is a little long. Stands over a lot of ground. Her peak of croup is a little far back. Her shoulder seems to be nice and open.. but she is dark and I may have marked it incorrectly. She looks a little pigeon breasted and her neck is set a bit low. Her hind leg is OK.. but it looks like her near hind fetlock is ready to knuckle over. Her hind cannon is set slightly too far back under her hock. She is down hill in build. Her hocks and knees are very nicely set low. Her bone is adequate. I do not think she is tied in at the knee.. and I hope she is not. 

I am being very fussy here because you are talking about breeding her and the right stallion is important. She is breed worthy but you need to pick a stallion prepotent in a short backs and larger hind quarters with a correct hind leg.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

A couple I am looking at is Slicks Left Prints and Hollywood Dunit Good.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

If you want another opinion I would suggest posting a pic of the mare and when you have narrowed it down pics of potential studs and have someone like Elana give a "breeding critique"


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> If you want another opinion I would suggest posting a pic of the mare and when you have narrowed it down pics of potential studs and have someone like Elana give a "breeding critique"


I can't save any pics from Slicks Left Prints website. I keep getting an error and the page has to reload. I think it has something to do with the photo player on their site.


----------



## Brendagun (Nov 17, 2012)

Slick looks pretty long in the back. Definitely not short like she needs. Hollywood dun it as well. I'd look specifically for shorter backed stallions.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

this mare looks a little on the thin side. How tall is she ? I breed for more height. she looks to be under 14 hands. I would find a stud horse that has a better physique and also look at what the studs parentage looked like. I have seen some ugly babies from pretty parents .


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't think she looks thin. It's her build. Wouldn't want her too much thinner though but I think she looks good!


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

stevenson said:


> this mare looks a little on the thin side. How tall is she ? I breed for more height. she looks to be under 14 hands. I would find a stud horse that has a better physique and also look at what the studs parentage looked like. I have seen some ugly babies from pretty parents .


She is right at 15hh, maybe a tad more. She gets fed 2lbs of ADM Senior Glo 2x's a day, 1lb of alfalfa pellets, 1oz of wheat germ oil once a day and hay 3x's a day. She is built more like a TB. You cannot feel or see her ribs so I think her weight is fine.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

Here is one I was considering but no confo pics.
Dun It OK, AQHA Dun Reining Working Cow Horse Stallion standing also reining horses for sale, reining stallion stud standing at Dunit Slidin Quarter Horses IT OK</b>&who=stallion


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Conformation photo here:
Dun It OK, AQHA Dun Reining Working Cow Horse Stallion standing also reining horses for sale, reining stallion stud standing at Dunit Slidin Quarter Horses

IMO your mare is better than this stallion.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

Elana said:


> Conformation photo here:
> Dun It OK, AQHA Dun Reining Working Cow Horse Stallion standing also reining horses for sale, reining stallion stud standing at Dunit Slidin Quarter Horses
> 
> IMO your mare is better than this stallion.


Now that I can see him, yeah she is. And he doesn't have enough hip for her either. I must have missed the additional pics of him. I looked a lot last night and I am not really finding what I'm looking for as far as stallions. I need to stay under $1k stud fee and there really isn't much. I've looked on equine.com, dreamhorse.com, equinenow.com and not really coming up with much. I would like a reining stallion, I think it would give her some bulk.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

This guy looks nice but his back looks long to me too.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

If your mare was built like this stallion, I'd say go for it, but she isn't. I am so tired of looking at QH's with straight back legs. LOOK at this stallions HQ's and compare them side by side. There are no well bred horses of any breed with post legs. Usually the stallion gives ~60% and the mare gives ~40%, but sometimes the foal is a duplicate of the mare. Then, you also can have hidden genes show up that nobody sees in either parent. 
Your mare is fine as a pleasure horse, but we don't need any more poorly put together horses, so please don't breed her. Just enjoy her.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

I really like this one. Has the pedigree, performance record and produces some nice foals but does he look butt high to anyone else?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is down hill but he has good bone. He has a dip in his back. Where the heck is Cherie? She might know a good stallion.. maybe a ranch stallion... or might suggest good lines to nick with. 

Can you find anything standing that is a son or Grandson of The Ole Man? You might look at Racing Quarterhorses too...


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

BTW the dun in the other photo is back at the knee.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

Elana said:


> BTW the dun in the other photo is back at the knee.


I noticed that too after I posted the pic and it was bigger. Do you think a racing QH would make the foal too slender?


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

What about one of these? Both are pretty nice looking. I think the grey is better then the dunalino IMO.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't like how none of these horses are posed perfectly square and parallel. I get you want to pose to hide the faults but I hate it.

The grey's pic is funky.. is it from the breeders website? I don't like him.. looks too halter bred to me. Needs a bigger butt and more bone esp in hind.

Trying not to say so much because you have some much better help than me and I also don't want to sound like an idiot because of that


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> I don't like how none of these horses are posed perfectly square and parallel. I get you want to pose to hide the faults but I hate it.
> 
> The grey's pic is funky.. is it from the breeders website? I don't like him.. looks too halter bred to me. Needs a bigger butt and more bone esp in hind.
> 
> Trying not to say so much because you have some much better help than me and I also don't want to sound like an idiot because of that


The grey is standing at 6666 ranch. His name is PG Gunpowder. He is a son of Playgun.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

PG Gunpowder | 6666 Ranch

They don't have much for pictures. He does look laid back which is nice, but I would pass. I also don't know much about QHs which is part of why I'm staying out of it! lol


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Here's the horse you want (or one like him) for your mare. May be too pricey.. but that is what I would be looking for. 

Epic Leader | Schiller Ranch


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

OMG he is gorgeous! I didn't see any stud fee listed but I will contact them. This guy looks like he is built similar to the grey. (at least I think so but I could be wrong.)


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

His back looks longer then the grey's though.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

BThis buckskin is little straight through the hock and not coupled as well.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

Elana said:


> BThis buckskin is little straight through the hock and not coupled as well.


I see what you're saying. I have to flip tabs back and forth to compare. Gets kind of confusing. I REALLY like the grey.


----------



## dunit (Feb 11, 2014)

I find many of these comments quite humorous! Disciplines vary as does the horses conformation to suit specific disciplines. Reiners are not built like Halter horses. Western Pleasure horses are not built like Ranch horses. If looking at a stallion ..the proof is in that horses ability within it's discipline AND what that horse produces plain & simple. IF that stallions book is full each year & his foals market readily then that should speak volumes. Not every horse, mare or stallion.. fits everyones profile of the 'perfect' horse.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

Elana said:


> Here's the horse you want (or one like him) for your mare. May be too pricey.. but that is what I would be looking for.
> 
> Epic Leader | Schiller Ranch


His stud fee for 2014 is $3500 and he is booked full for this year and there is a waiting list for next year. Also, did I place the lines and points correctly? Trying to figure out how to do this.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

Here are a couple more I found. Opinions?


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Although I know nothing about them, I quite like the top two stallions on this page for ranch type QH. Foundation Bloodline Quarter horse Stallions Stud Service Breeding. I wish they had more bone, but I like their hips, short toplines, shoulders and neck set on both (they are brothers).


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

They are all nice stallions but the top two are the better out of all of them. I just emailed them to see if they ship semen. I like the first one the most.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I like Concord Music but know little about his lines. 

The Grey you posted with the dun and the palomino has a wonderful body. Wish his hocks were closer to the ground. The dun looks back at the knee. The Palomino would require another look from the side, not from the 7 O'Clock position which makes the back look short and the butt look large (BTW never take a photo of a person from this position.. it does the same thing for them!). 

Epic Leader is the best of the bunch but he is booked solid which is no surprise. Well, at least there is nothing wrong with my taste in horses or my eye. lol


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

Here is a link to the palomino. Tons of pics of him.
Olenas King Texas - RC Quarter Horses

The grey's name is Preferred Platinum. He looks over at the knee in a couple pics?
Stallion Page


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

Here is another paly.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

What is his breeding? He is OK.. but looks like there is some Halter stuff in there (that you do not want) and looks light on bone and a bit photo shopped (yes! Watch out for photo shopping!!). 

The other Paly is sickle hocked (a little). I like Preferred Platinum. I like his Get too!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Preferred Platinum looks quite upright on his pasterns all around. A few of his foals do too. I would ask for more photos.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

The paly's name is Skip Premier. He is a little halter bred. Does have get that have done well in barrels and western pleasure.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

Tryst said:


> Although I know nothing about them, I quite like the top two stallions on this page for ranch type QH. Foundation Bloodline Quarter horse Stallions Stud Service Breeding. I wish they had more bone, but I like their hips, short toplines, shoulders and neck set on both (they are brothers).


They only do live cover on Concord Music and it's too far me to take Josie there.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

What do you guys think about this one?
Cooper Quarter Horses | Dont Skip Zip | Potential Career


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

love2lope84 said:


> This is my 11yo QH mare LK Classic Zipper. I'm thinking about possibly breeding her this spring. Take it easy on me as far as the pic goes. We just got 18" of snow and just starting to melt and the paddock is a pit. Here is a link to her pedigree.
> Lk Classic Zipper Quarter Horse


I'm going to be totally honest here, but have 2 questions first:

1. What is your intent with the foal.....a reiner? Her lines are your basic all-around stuff, nothing spectacular....but average.
2. What makes this mare exceptional that you want to pass on?

IMO, she's not worthy of breeding based on her conformation. She is very front heavy which means performance wise....she'll travel on her forehand and it will take fitness on her part to use her hind end...and I don't see it. While I like a lower neck/chest tie in, her's is VERY low and ties into a pigeon chest and her neck is very wide at its base. Combine with his a weak long loin, shallow hip and downhill build...she'll pull herself along. These are not traits I would want to pass on in a foal. While this is only "aesthetics"....she has a square and boxy head, not refined and not feminine.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

love2lope84 said:


> Here is a link to the palomino. Tons of pics of him.
> Olenas King Texas - RC Quarter Horses
> 
> The grey's name is Preferred Platinum. He looks over at the knee in a couple pics?
> Stallion Page


The gray has a TERRIBLE topline, HUGE dip in the back and very high in the croup.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

love2lope84 said:


> What do you guys think about this one?
> Cooper Quarter Horses | Dont Skip Zip | Potential Career


They have better and current performance studs than any of the others posted. But I still ask the question....what is your goal with the resulting foal? Do you want a WP horse/general riding horse? Go with anything at Cooper QH, otherwise....the rest posted are not suitable at all.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

GotaDunQH said:


> I'm going to be totally honest here, but have 2 questions first:
> 
> 1. What is your intent with the foal.....a reiner? Her lines are your basic all-around stuff, nothing spectacular....but average.
> 2. What makes this mare exceptional that you want to pass on?
> ...


 I plan on doing all around. Mostly mounted shooting. And you don't ride the head.


----------

